# 68 Convertible top question



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a convertible top problem when raising the top. It goes down with no problems, but will usually stop about a third of the way up. Eventually, the top will close, but it often takes several stabs at the switch. Of course tonight, the top went all the way to the top w/out hesitation:confused

At a local show today another 68 convert owner told me this hesitation/intermittent operation indicated that the hydraulic fluid level was probably low. If this is indeed the problem, how do I go about fixing this?


----------



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, maybe my problem is not so intermittent. Had the car out today, skies didn't warrant the top down, so I hit the switch and the top went up w/out hesitation. Maybe the car sitting around a year and a half was the problem? Beats the H out of me. :willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Air in the lines? Do they need to be bled, or, is that a non-issue? Just throwing an idea out there.....


----------



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

That may well be. I am clueless myself. I googled about it this afternoon and saw references to products that aid in the replacement of hydr fluid, but I haven't figured out where the reservoir is to fill or bleed the system.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The reservoir should be built into the pump. I believe the pump is located behind the rear seat/trunk area, so I've been told. Trace a line from the cylinders to find the pump. There should be a bolt or the like on the pump that you would remove where you would fill the reservoir. The system could be self bleeding.


----------



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks GreenGoat. The pump is directly under the convertible top well, on the raised part of the trunk floor. I didn't realize the reservoir was contained within the pump. I'll crawl back there and check it out. Another problem solved, hopefully. I appreciate your help.:cheers


----------

